# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Paneles solares flotantes

## termopar

> *Placas solares flotantes, solución original para la energía renovable*
> 
> Japón y Corea del Sur lideran el aprovechamiento de los embalses para la instalación de paneles fotovoltaicos
> 
> El aprovechamiento de la luz del sol para la producción de electricidad es una de las alternativas con más futuro en el campo de las energías renovables. La mejora en la eficiencia de las placas fotovoltaicas y la reducción de costes en su fabricación está acelerando la instalación de este tipo de centrales en buena parte del mundo, incluso en situaciones como la actual en que el descenso del precio del petróleo dificulta el crecimiento de tecnologías y combustibles menos contaminantes.
> 
> En algunos países la principal dificultad en el aprovechamiento de la energía solar se debe -por motivos obvios- a la situación geográfica y las pocas horas de insolación. En otras zonas, el problema se debe a la limita disponibilidad de espacios libres para situar este tipo de plantas, que ocupan superficies relativamente grandes.
> 
> Una de las mejores y más modernas alternativas a este problema de espacio en tierra es precisamente la construcción de plantas solares sobre el agua. Los embalses y lagos pueden ofrecer en algunos casos una extensión relativamente tranquila para situar placas solares de grandes dimensiones sin reducir la superficie terrestre destinada a la agricultura o la construcción, según están demostrando las primeras experiencias en este campo desarrolladas en países como Corea del Sur o Japón.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...sur-japon.html

----------


## Jonasino

Me suena algún post en este foro sobre utilización de embalses para algo semejante pero no me acuerdo exactamente y no lo encuentro.

----------


## termopar

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...nte#post135783

Si queréis, podéis unirlos.

Por mí, bien

----------


## termopar

> *Inauguran la primera planta fotovoltaica flotante de Murcia en una balsa de riego en Lorca*
> 
> Por José A. Roca - 30/03/2017
> 
> La consejera de Agricultura, Agua y Medio Ambiente de la Región de Murcia, Adela Martínez-Cachá, ha inugurado en Lorca la primera plataforma fotovoltaica flotante sobre balsa de riego de uso agrícola, que permite ahorrar agua y mejorar su calidad.
> 
> Las plataformas flotantes están fabricadas en polietileno de alta densidad, son elementos muy resistentes y flexibles, soportan temperaturas de hasta 80 grados centígrados y constituyen un sistema ecológico, con un montaje rápido y carente de mantenimiento.
> 
> El sistema también facilita el ahorro en el consumo de agua, al contar con un sistema que disminuye la evaporación, dijo la consejera, que señaló que el aumento de la calidad del agua es otra de las ventajas de esta instalación, que se produce al reducir la temperatura del agua y reducir la proliferación de algas. La instalación propiciará, además, el aumento de la eficiencia de las placas fotovoltaicas, así como la seguridad, al encontrarse la instalación en el interior de la balsa de riego.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/in...iego-en-lorca/

----------


## ben-amar

Estoy totalmente a favor de las llamadas energias alternativas pero considero que tambien es un ataque brutal al medio ambiente, generaran un minimo de residuos pero el impacto medio ambiental es terrible, aparte de las consecuencias sobre suelo, agua en este caso, fauna y flora.
Las plantas termosolares abocan a un territorio a quedar desierto, en las flotantes, es posible que lo mismo

----------

Jonasino (02-abr-2017)

----------


## termopar

No entiendo su comentario,  sr ben amar. Este hilo no es de termosolar, sino de fotovoltaica sobre depósitos, balsas y embalses, la mayoría en entornos con modificaciones del entorno natural. 

En general, cualquier actuación sobre la naturaleza lleva unas consecuencias más o menos peligrosas para el entorno, pero si se realiza un estudio medioambiental y se buscan las localizaciones con menor impacto, no dejan de ser el menos malo de los impactos y está claro que el ser humano busca optimizar la sostenibilidad hasta cierto punto. Pocos quieren renunciar a ciertas comodidades si para ello perdemos servicios que algunos consideran básicos.  Pero es necesaria mucha concienciación al respecto.

 Y no es verdad que tengan un gran impacto. Sólo aquellos que no se han estudiado su localización.  Las cosas, bien hechas no tienen ese impacto que usted comenta. Me parece mal que generalice de ese modo.

----------


## ben-amar

me da igual termo-solar que fotovoltaica, me refiero a las placas.
Dicho lo anterior, me reafirmo. Se necesita una enorme extension de placas para la energia que se genera, sea en tierra o en agua. 
Y si a alguien no le gusta mi apreciacion, pues no lo siento. Es lo que creo.

----------

Jonasino (02-abr-2017)

----------


## termopar

Pues no tiene nada que ver la termosolar con la fotovoltaica, ya veo que está muy confuso.

En esa confusión, entiendo que solo sea una apreciación el hecho que piensa que se requiera mucha extensión y no sea la realidad. Por qué dice que se requiere mucha extensión? con qué lo compara? con el tamaño de las ciudades, de los centros de trabajo que requieren esa electricidad, de los embalses para obtener agua? de los latifundios para crear alimentos? y sin embargo son necesarios? por qué indica que afecta al medio ambiente?

Si se refiere a compararlo con la amplitud de los centros de generación de centrales de carbón, hidroeléctricas o nucleares. Las de carbón generan emisiones (lluvia ácida, CO2) mucho mas allá de lo que es el espacio que ocupa la central y su radio de influencia es muy amplio. Las nucleares, su radio de acción de radioactividad que se debe de controlar es muy amplio (véase los accidentes de chernobyl, fukushima), las hidroeléctricas requieren embalses que también requieren de mucho espacio. Y sin embargo las solares se pueden poner en las mismas obras civiles que el ser humano ha creado, la eólica permite cultivar o mantener terrenos naturales sin grandes afecciones (siempre que se estudie bien), por no decir la offshore.

...No crea que se necesita tanta extensión "natural" como usted dice. Creo que está en un error y espero que no le moleste que se lo diga. Insisto en que creo que no debe decir ni generalizar sin un criterio razonable, es una reflexión que espero no la desconsidere..

----------


## ben-amar

Vamos a ver, ya he dicho que me da igual que la energia sea termosolar que fotovoltaica, que no me refiero a eso, OLVIDESE.
Yo me refiero a la instalacion, las placas necesarias.
No tengo que compararlas con nada pero ya puestos,
- Es verdad que un embalse necesita una superficie grande, por contra, se genera una bidiversidad a su alrededor y dentro de sus aguas y orillas.
- Un latifundio, tiene su propia diversidad tambien, no digamos si ademas tiene dentro de sus limites extenciones de arboles, entendiendo que sean frutales ya estan apoyando incluso la vida de las abejas. Son bastante numeroas las colmenas que se instalan en esos latifundios.
Es cierto que, EN CASO DE FUGA, hay que controlar un radio bastante mas extenso, pero es que no estamos hablando de fallos.

¿Hablamos de superficie ocupada, biodiversidad a su alrededor, y la energia generada? A eso es a lo que me refiero.
No me molesta en absoluto su reflexion pero lo considero totalmente fuera de lugar, con el tema hablado, y no crea que no considero todo cuanto dice pero sigo pensando que una planta solar, me da igual que sea termosolar que sea fotovoltaica, es una superficie grande desierta.

----------


## termopar

Sigo pensando que se confunde al pensar que en el entorno de una fotovoltaica la diversidad se ve cercenada. 

Pero es que sigo insistiendo que no puede generalizar, que la mayoría de la fotovoltaica se va a implantar en zonas urbanas o civiles. Salvo en España, que se desestimula. Pero es verdad que las que se instalan como sistema productivo, muchas se hacen en zonas desérticas, pero eso no significa que se cercene la diversidad,  todo lo contrario.

O por ejemplo, en este caso que nos trata en este hilo. En los embalses, en absoluto crea ningún problema, es más, disminuye la evaporación del agua, aumenta el oxígeno disuelto, disminuye la temperatura, el único problema es que son incompatibles con la pesca y usos de ocio, en parte del embalse. Pero es una incomodidad mínima.

----------


## perdiguera

Querido Ben, hay personas que están en posesión de la verdad absoluta y si dicen que las termosolares crean una diversidad inconmesurable a su alrededor y que no ocupan ningún espacio, ni en planta ni en alzado, y que además sirven para mejorar el medio, ni tú ni yo ni nadie puede opinar en contra, salvo que se diga amén.
Ya es la leche que te digan que te has equivocado de hilo, entonces más vale que te procures una buena cantidad de aspirinas.
Un abrazo, Ben.

----------

ben-amar (03-abr-2017)

----------


## termopar

Exacto, en este hilo, ni se hablaba de termosolares ni de personas poseidas de lo que sea ni de aspirinas. Algo más que aportar?

----------

